

Distributed IPv6-ready Firewall service from Brightbox Cloud - jeremyjarvis
http://brightbox.com/blog/2011/11/02/new-cloud-firewall/

======
comice
Anyone know of another IPv6 cloud firewall? (i.e: API driven and distributed).
Is it the first?

(Full disclosure: I'm a Brightboxer btw)

